# trailer covering



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

I am going to be building an enclosed trailer this summer and i was wondering if anyone knew of an inexpensive covering for the outside. i also want it to be light because it is going to be a decoy trailer.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

Go to a fish house building place, they have sheets of aluminum.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Aluminum sheet are light but they were going for about $75 bucks a sheet, last time I checked.

You could use pole barn metal for less $$ but it will be heavier.


----------



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

I worked 5 years building walls of semitrailers. You at least need a drill, a rivet gun, Steel uprights, top and bottom side rails, a top and bottom front rail, a scuffband at the bottom of the inside, a whole lot of rivets, and plywood to line the inside. Ive made fronts, lined the inside walls for 3 years, attached the top and botton rails, and assembled walls. Helped putting on roofs too. Ask if you have any questions.

:beer:


----------

